

Marijuana IPOs Provide Investors With Entry to Cannabis Boom - MikeCapone
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-03-10/marijuana-technology-ipos-give-investors-gateway-into-cannabis-economy.html

======
MikeCapone
iPhone app?!

"“This is one we’re finishing up, what we call our bloom room,” he said.
Peterson, 36, sells the trailers for $30,000 to $80,000 as “plug-and-play”
facilities for cultivating pot. Customers don’t need to buy hydroponic
equipment or even stay on-site -- lighting, temperature, nutrients, water and
humidity can be operated remotely via an iPhone app."

